# Has anyone used mandella and had to sign



## longtimegrower (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone used mandella and had to sign for your beans when the mailman brought them.  I had to sign for mine. Slim


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 16, 2007)

I just ordered from mandalas   www.mandalaseeds.com  I got quick service and  The beans were very nice. Large in size and gray  with black tiger stripes.  I was pleased with the service. Slim Happy planting. Remember the moon phase also. Its only around another week or so before its full.
.


----------

